# Agility competitions?Obedience classes?Dog competitions?



## Jessiewessie99

I like to watch those cool dog sporting competitions where dogs do awesome obstacle courses and stuff. If I were a dog I know I would want to do that.lol. 

Well anyways, I was wondering how do you get involved in that?I was asking my dad about it. We both thought Molly would love it, and get a lot of exercise. I just think it would be a great way to meet new people, make new friends, and meet new dogs, and my dogs to make new doggie friends.lol.

As for Tanner, I don't know if its for him.lol. He seems more of the show dog type.lol. Are there any dog shows where you can show of your dog?Yeah, I know Tanner isn't a specially bred dog, he doesn't have big titled parents, and he is from a shelter. I just thought, if we get Molly involved in something why not let Tanner get involved in something too.

I just thought it would be a good family thing. I think it would benefit both my dogs and myself, and my family.

Thanks fro advice and information!


----------



## sagelfn

for agility- find your local agility facility and find out the requirements for starting. The one around here requires only basic OB. Most places will let you visit before signing up.

for showing - I know a person on this board a while back did quite well in shows with her rescue. you can get limited AKC papers for that purpose, I'm not sure what show ring you'd enter but I bet someone else can help there

also, the agility facility may have other things there to get tanner envolved in. The one here has agility, flyball, OB of all stages, conformation classes (teaches you about showing), and group walks


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Tanner really doesn'y care for toys.lol he just loves being petted, fed, sleeping, and being around people and showing off.

Where do you find agility classesin ur area?


----------



## angelas

I found classes/clubs by doing a google search. Agility or Obedience and then the city name. My search returned three possibles in the area I am trying to move to.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Is there any fees or anything I would have to pay?


----------



## sagelfn

for agility classes? yes the prices will be different depending on the facility rates and agility levels. Around here its not much more than OB class


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I wonder if it will be expensive in California.


----------



## Liesje

My agility is $80 for 6 week classes (well, that's the price for all classes at the club). 

For showing, as far as I know you cannot show a dog that is not fully registered. The point of showing is an evaluation for breeding. I have shown my altered dog in the UKC but I'm not sure how that works. She is fully registered AKC and UKC and was a UKC Champion before she was altered. I'm not aware that the AKC has any altered class.


----------



## GSDElsa

Liesje said:


> For showing, as far as I know you cannot show a dog that is not fully registered. The point of showing is an evaluation for breeding. I have shown my altered dog in the UKC but I'm not sure how that works. She is fully registered AKC and UKC and was a UKC Champion before she was altered. I'm not aware that the AKC has any altered class.


Yes, they have Purebred Alternative Listing and the dogs can compete (I believe) in any AKC class.


----------



## Elaine

No. An altered dog can only compete in AKC performance events; no conformation classes.


----------



## Liesje

AKC ILPs/PALs cannot compete in conformation


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

angelas said:


> I found classes/clubs by doing a google search. Agility or Obedience and then the city name. My search returned three possibles in the area I am trying to move to.


Another place to look for clubs/classes in on the cleanrun site:

Clean Run: Agility Clubs and Training Schools

Under 'Events' then 'Clubs and Training Links'


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Thanks for the information guys. I was just wondering about showing Tanner, well because, he doesn't really like to go chase toys and do obstacle courses. He is very protective though... what about that schutzland(i think I butchered that name.lol) 

Tanner loves showing off and is a total pretty boy.

How do you go about the registerring?Do dogs doing agility courses and stuff need to be registered too? I know my dogs are registered with SEACCA, but that won't help, thats just for ownership.


----------



## GSDElsa

Liesje said:


> AKC ILPs/PALs cannot compete in conformation


Hmmmmmmmm. I'm having problems reading and typing today!:wild:


----------



## Liesje

For AKC and UKC, I think you take a picture of your dog from the side and one of the head and send it in for the Limited Registration, but maybe that's changed? For CPE (an agility organization) you just send in their form, it doesn't matter what the dog looks like or what kind it is. There are other agility organizations as well and I don't think they care about the breed either.


----------



## lylol

Dog Agility Events Calendar for AZ, CA & NV

Here is a link to the CA agility trials... there are a ton in your area every weekend. The best thing to do is go visit a trial and watch... talk to people about instructors or clubs/classes in your area that they would recommend.  Another great thing to do is volunteer to work at one of the trials for a couple hours... you usually get a free lunch and learn a ton about the sport and folks in your area. It is a great way to spend time with your dog and you grow a really great bond working together. Even if you never compete, the training is fun for you both. Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Liesje said:


> For AKC and UKC, I think you take a picture of your dog from the side and one of the head and send it in for the Limited Registration, but maybe that's changed? For CPE (an agility organization) you just send in their form, it doesn't matter what the dog looks like or what kind it is. There are other agility organizations as well and I don't think they care about the breed either.


 
Can you register with AKC and UKC for show and agility?

I am on the AKC website.....I am lost..lol


----------



## Liesje

No, generally a dog is AKC registered at birth. Maybe you can register a dog but my dog was registered as a litter by the breeder. You cannot show the dog without "full" registration (not the same as limited or PAL/ILP) and the dog must be intact. For agility, the dog can be any level of registration and spayed/neutered. I used my dog's AKC full registration paper to get a UKC full registration paper (they recognize and require the AKC registration).


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Liesje said:


> No, generally a dog is AKC registered at birth. Maybe you can register a dog but my dog was registered as a litter by the breeder. You cannot show the dog without "full" registration (not the same as limited or PAL/ILP) and the dog must be intact. For agility, the dog can be any level of registration and spayed/neutered. I used my dog's AKC full registration paper to get a UKC full registration paper (they recognize and require the AKC registration).


Darn.... Tanner is neutered.=( And neither dog was registered at birth. Tanner- Adopted at the shelter(he was brought in as a stray.)
Molly- "oops" litter.

Which form??And what would I have to pay?More than likely my parents will be paying since I have no job yet(I am going in for an interview on Thursday.)
https://www.akc.org/pdfs/masterform.cfm


----------



## Liesje

American Kennel Club - Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege

United Kennel Club: Limited Privilege

http://www.k9cpe.com/forms/CPEMembershipForm0109.pdf

https://www.usdaa.com/competitorServices/index.cfm?event=cs.register

NADAC Dog Registration Form


But personally I would wait until you are ready to compete before registering for anything, since you don't know which venue it will be in and it would be a waste of money to do them all.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

So I have to wait to register them until I decide what to compete in? I can't just register them with the AKC?


----------



## Liesje

You can but if you don't compete in AKC agility it might be a waste of money.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Can I register with AKC for now, not for anything, then maybe later on register for AKC agility?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Is this the appropirate form so I can just register my dogs with the AKC?

Open Registration Application

Then can I register for agility later on?


----------



## Chris Wild

Registration is registration. There isn't an agility registration and an obedience registration, etc... Once the dog is registered with the organization it is eligible to compete in that organization's events. So if you want to compete in AKC agility or anything else, you need to register with AKC and then enter whatever trials you wish to compete in. There is not a separate registration for different types of events within the same organization.

However, if you decided you wanted to compete in UKC, for example, AKC registration would be useless and a waste of money since you'd have to register with UKC to participate in UKC's events.

Both organizations offer performance registration (ILP/PAL) for unregistered dogs, either purebred or mixed breeds, for your situation. Which organization you register with depends on which one you want to compete in.

However, since you are just getting started I think registering with any is a bit premature. First is to decide what activity you want to participate in and train for it. It will be a while before you're ready to trial and need to have the dog registered. Decide what you want to do, train for it, pick the organization you are most likely to trial under, and then register the dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Darn.... Tanner is neutered.=( And neither dog was registered at birth. Tanner- Adopted at the shelter(he was brought in as a stray.)
> Molly- "oops" litter.
> 
> I got a bit confused with everything and want to make sure you understood...
> 
> As long as your dog is spayed/neutered, you *CAN* register your dog with AKC to do performance events.
> 
> To take classes, you have to $$$ for them at a club or training center, and you won't trial for awhile. So if or where you want to register can be decided later.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

ok that makes more sense. Whats the oldest age they can be registered or compete. Molly is 3 and Tanner is 4 1/2


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

There is no maximum age.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

oh ok. Molly acts like she is 1.lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA

also there are other 'organizations' that you can do agility/obed in. ASCA (australian shepherd club of america) holds agility and obed for mixed breeds as well. NADAC (north american dog agility) mixed breeds can compete, CPE and USDAA as well.

To register your dogs in those org's, just go to their websites. Dogs must get measured when you enter a trial for height reference.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

JakodaCD OA said:


> also there are other 'organizations' that you can do agility/obed in. ASCA (australian shepherd club of america) holds agility and obed for mixed breeds as well. NADAC (north american dog agility) mixed breeds can compete, CPE and USDAA as well.
> 
> To register your dogs in those org's, just go to their websites. Dogs must get measured when you enter a trial for height reference.



I saw a list for certain breeds like that on the AKC site. Since Molly loves chasing and jumping.lol. I think Agility would be fun and good for her.

Well for height, when Molly is on here hind legs she is as tall as me, and I am 5'6 3/4. but I haven't gotten an accurate measure on her height on all 4s.

How long does it usually take after all the training, to get into a trial or competition?


----------



## Liesje

Depends on the dog. Nikon is starting class May 6 and if I feel so bold I might try CPE Level 1 in mid-July (but this level has no weaves). He already knows how to jump and is reliable off leash. I've been working with him at home on targeting my right and left hands and targeting a target (plastic lid). Since he has a lot of speed and drive I predict his problems will be jumping flat and missing contacts, so I started jumps this winter to build his muscles for that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Liesje said:


> Depends on the dog. Nikon is starting class May 6 and if I feel so bold I might try CPE Level 1 in mid-July (but this level has no weaves). He already knows how to jump and is reliable off leash. I've been working with him at home on targeting my right and left hands and targeting a target (plastic lid). Since he has a lot of speed and drive I predict his problems will be jumping flat and missing contacts, so I started jumps this winter to build his muscles for that.


Molly is an acrobat. :/


----------



## Jessiewessie99

When I was at the shelter today, I asked about this yard that had a bunch of hurdles and tunnel things and what it was for, and sure enough its for agility training classes! I am going to be looking into it.=)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

it depends on you, the dog and training. My first agility dog we worked for a good solid year of hard training, she was also a natural at it, and taught me more than I taught her) 

My second, an aussie, she was also a natural, but normally had her own agenda when it came to trialing, she was more interested in finding "food" sources vs running a course)

I dabbled with two of my other dogs, but never trialed them, they weren't that interested, Masi will start training this spring, and don't know yet whether she's interested in it or not.

I try to do things with the dogs that interest them, if they aren't interested, well it's no fun for them and no fun for me.


----------



## debbiebrown

i totally agree with that.............after giving any dog sport activity the old college try and no ones turned on, its time to move on.......the most important thing is to have fun with your dog.........you are enjoying it, and so is your dog..otherwise it can be a negative for both.........there are so many dog sports out there today, there should be something for every dog...........Agility can be one of the hardest sports, just because of the excitment level for your dog, there are alot of things some dogs have to over come in the process............believe me i know.............i think thats why alot of people give up on agility early on.........

the best you can do is try different activities for each dog and see what seems to spark for them.......and you.....


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I think if there was a training class to see who can find the most treats the fastest, Tanner would love that.lol


----------



## debbiebrown

that would be called Tracking............LOL maybe thats something you should look into.................


----------



## Jessiewessie99

oh....i am new to all the sports stuff for dogs, so like know like 2 dog sports.lol. thanks.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Are Agility classes going to be expensive? The one at my shelter is $120 and some places its $75.

Once I get a job I would be more than happy to pay half.


----------



## selzer

i don't get it, why only half?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

selzer said:


> i don't get it, why only half?


I think her parents will be able to chip in and help pay for the family dog to get some fun training. :apple:


----------



## Jessiewessie99

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I think her parents will be able to chip in and help pay for the family dog to get some fun training. :apple:


yea my parents would pay half and I pay the other half.lol


----------



## selzer

That's good. I understand now. Hope it works out.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I might also do the CGC for both too.=)


----------

